# what are the chances of mulitple births? on clomid ??



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

3rd cycle of clomid....

i though my consultant said it was an 8 in 10 chance of multiple births....have i got this confused as the more i think about it the more nervous i seem to get lol

thanks!!!!


----------



## Cherub75 (May 22, 2003)

Hiya,

Can't remember the exact figures but am pretty sure they are not that high.  Also having now been on this site for over 2 years of all the Clomid BFP's we've had they were all singleton's including my very own little miracle.

Hope that reassures you a little.

Love

Emma xx


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

my consultant said it was 1 in 10.  
I've not heard personally of anyone having more than one on clomid though.


----------



## Becksie Boo (Oct 7, 2004)

When I read the instructions in the clomid pack I was given, it said the chances of multiple birth was about 4%

Becky


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Even without taking any form of fertility drug, twin births are far more common that you'd think...our consultant told us that the chances of twins whilst taking Clomid is 10% so 1 in 10 pregnancies will result in twins.

The 4% increase written on Clomid packet is a 4% increase on top the natural statistics for twins, which would increase chances to about 10%, as our consultant said.

The chances of multiple births eg more than twins, is less than 10%...I did read the stats somwhere but I can't find the website now !

Last month (1st cycle Clomid) I had 2 eggs released so would've been higher chance of twins (although unfortunately didn't conceive with either !)...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My best friend had twins after taking Clomid - her first pregnancy, and it was only her 2nd cycle!

KerryB
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I have to say, and it might just be me!  that if it were a choice of 3 babies in one go or none at all I'd take all 3.  

They do say that twins jump a generation.  My dh gran is a twin and her grandma was so they say dh or one of his cousins are in line for them


----------



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

I was told that without clomid, the probability of having twins is 1 in 80.  With clomid, particularly with women with PCOS, the risk increases to 1 in 20, which still seems pretty low to me.

I don't mind if I conceive twins, although after watching a programme called Baby Baby on TV, which was about multiple births, more than two sounds like a scary prospect!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

My DH's sister had twins on Clomid


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i have just read my packets intructions ....why i did  not look here first i dont know!!!

thanks so much for all your replies, it was really kind!!!

bendybird!


----------

